

Up and Running With Cassandra - jcsalterego
http://blog.evanweaver.com/articles/2009/07/06/up-and-running-with-cassandra/

======
defunkt
Hiring Evan is one of the best decisions Twitter has made. I hope he continues
writing posts in this fashion.

~~~
kilowatt
At least he thinks so: his resume page says "saved the company by optimizing
performance up to an acceptable level." That's not a quote from somebody else!

~~~
jhancock
Just because the quote sounds arrogant doesn't mean its not true ;)

I have no inside info on its "truthy-ness", just making a small point.

~~~
jamesbritt
Besides, at some point someone looking to hire him is going to ask him to back
that up, and it would be foolish to invent stuff you can't defend. (I realize
people get away with lying on resumes quite often, but bold claims call
attention to themselves.)

------
oomkiller
A very detailed and in-depth post. Haven't gotten the chance to read all of it
yet, but it looks like it might be the solution to many peoples issues.
Probably the thing I like about it the most is the multi-datacenter awareness.
This is something almost totally missing from databases today (i am speaking
specifically about geo-redundancy). What I'm hoping is that it still gives you
enough flexibility to do really basic GIS queries on data. Does anyone know if
that would be possible?

------
erlanger
I thought this was an old Linux Mint review when I saw the title.

